# PATH=$PATH:.   ca marche pas :'(



## Tominou (16 Avril 2009)

Bonjour a tous ! 
Alors depuis longtemps mes profs nous ont demandé de modifier en cours le PATH dans notre console sous linux pour qu'on ne soit par obligé d'écrire "./mon_prog" pour lancer le prog, tout simplement taper "mon_prog". 
En théorie je sais le faire  mais ca n'est que la théorie... 
Qu'est ce que je dois modifier pour que ca le fasse ?

le fichier "/etc/bashrc" ? 
le fichier "/User/moi/.profile" ? ou "/User/moi/.bash_profile" ?  

et qu'est ce que je dois mettre ? il me semble que c'est "export PATH=$PATH:." mais bon je peux peut être me tromper... 

Autre chose plus étrange quand je tape directement dans la console "export PATH=$PATH:." ca ne marche pas, même de manière éphémère... 

voilà ma question est simple "Pouvez vous m'aidez ?" 

Merci d'avance
Tom


----------



## Tominou (16 Avril 2009)

Bon je me réponds à moi même pour bien montrer que j'ai résolu mon problème  
Si d'autres ont le même problème (ce qui m'étonnerait) ou veulent savoir comment faire, il faut éditer le fichier /User/vous/.bash_profil 

et mettre la ligne 
export PATH="$Path:."

et

alias ls='ls -G' <-- enfin y en a vraiment pas besoin pour mon cas mais j'en profite parce que c'est lourd je trouve de ne pas avoir les couleurs dans la console comme on a sur linux  

Sinon une nouvelle question, savez vous comment changer ces couleurs ? 

Merci d'avance


----------

